# Ik denk niet dat wij daar aan toe zijn



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen:

Ik zou graag weten wat deze zin betekent
Hier is meer context:

Bij de VRT hanteren we een heel conservatieve norm: we verwachten zo weinig mogelijk regionale accenten van onze presentatoren. Bij de BBC is dat ondertussen veranderd, maar ik denk niet dat wij daar aan toe zijn. We zijn tenslotte een massamedium en willen ons tot alle Vlamingen richten.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

Het betekent iets in de trant van: _I don't think we're ready for that yet._


----------



## ThomasK

Funny thing: _we zijn aan rust toe_ = we need rest, we hebben rust nodig...


----------



## Udo

Betekent het niet zo iets als "Ik denk niet dat ons dat ook binnenkort zal overkomen"? Ze beschouwen de tegenwoordige houding van de VRT immers als iets positiefs.


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, nee, de VRT wil/ kan/ durft nog niet zo ver (te) gaan als de BBC inzake regiolecten, de VRT is net conservatief.

_("Ik kom er niet XXXX toe" gaat misschien in de richting van wat je denkt [het lukt me nog niet], maar het is toch niet echt hetzelfde.)_


----------



## marrish

"er aan toe zijn" beschrijft de toestand van het onderwerp: er is geen gebeuren, het wordt ook daarom meestal gebruikt in de negatieve zin (ik denk niet dat wij...). "geneigd zijn", "van plan zijn", "overwegen", en dan "klaar zijn", "bereid zijn" tot "zin hebben" lijken mij drie betekenissen die belangrijk zijn en de eerste vind ik goed passen in de geciteerde zin.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Brownpaperbag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Het betekent iets in de trant van: _I don't think we're ready for that yet._




In het Spaans: _No creo que estemos preparados para eso todavía._


----------



## ThomasK

@marrish: ik kan relatief goed volgen (toestand van het onderwerp) en het pejoratieve aspect, maar niet waar je die diverse betekenissen aangeeft...

'Klaar voor': akkoord, maar niet helemaal, niet zonder context; 'geneigd tot' en 'zin hebben' zijn veel te actief in mijn ogen. 'Aan iets toe zijn' impliceert dat er een druk is van buitenaf, vind ik, die het individu niet aankan; in die zin is zelfs 'klaar' bijna eerder 'prepared' of 'bereid', zou ik zeggen.  

'Ik ben aan rust toe' impliceert bv. een zekere druk, bv. vanuit je lichaam, 'ik ben er niet aan toe' impliceert ook druk, maar suggereert dat iemand er bv. niet rijp voor is.


----------

